# Probleme mit 3 Monitore beim Streamen



## LuciX83 (29. Mai 2017)

Hallo liebe Community,
Leider habe ich kein Forum gefunden wo es eine ähnliche Diskussion gibt und Google habe ich auch schon benutzt und Youtube auch schon nach Anleitungen gesucht aber keine konnte mir da weiterhelfen.
Das Problem ist, seit ich 3 Monitore zum spielen verwende (warum 3, weil ich es will; warum rausgehen wenn die Sonne scheint, weil man es will und genießen will )  kann ich den OBS nicht mehr so einstellen, dass es ein schönes Bild ergibt. Das Bild wird im OBS natürlich in ein Panoramabild angezeigt  und da kann man dann nichts mehr erkennen wenn man da zu sieht. Habe versucht mittels Youtube Video Anleitung es zu bewerkstelligen, aber das was der Typ da hin bekommt (ich gehe Schritt für Schritt nach seiner Anleitung) funktioniert bei mir nicht! Entweder der OBS streamt dann ein zu breites Bild oder ein Bild das dem 1/3 einer Anzeige entspricht.
Vielleicht kennt sich da jmd von euch aus und möchte/kann es mir erklären?
Oder ist es besser mir eine Elgato Game Capture zu besorgen und über einen 2ten PC streamen?
Mit lieben Grüßen 

Hardware:
Asus Z170 Pro Gaming
i5-6600k
MsI Seahawk gtx 1080
Corsair Dominator DDR4- 3000 16 GB Ram
240 GB M.2 + 240 GB SSD + 1 TB HDD
Be quiet Dark Power Pro 11 750W


----------



## HisN (29. Mai 2017)

Naja, h264 ist begrenzt auf 4096 Pixel Breite, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
D.h. wenn Du drei Monitore mit 5760x1080er Auflösung hast, bist Du angeschissen, solange Du h264 benutzt.
Was möchtest Du denn, das bei den Zusehern, die einen 1920 Pixel breiten Bildschirm haben, am Ende ankommt? Ein langer breiter Strich in der Mitte vom Bildschirm wird das sein. Und das so eine hohe Auflösung auch verdammt viel Bandbreite braucht ... das muss ich Dir wohl nicht erst sagen^^. 
D.h. wenn Du 3500bit Bandbreite von Deinem Streaming-Anbieter bekommst, dann ist das einfach mal zu wenig um die hohe Auflösung vernünftig zu übertragen. Natürlich sieht das ******** aus.

ABER wir kennen weder die Anleitung von dem Typ, noch was Du eingestellt hast.
Denn niemand kann über Deine Schulter schauen. Vielleicht fängst Du damit mal an.


----------



## LuciX83 (29. Mai 2017)

Hallo, danke für deine Antwort. die leider mehr Fragen aufwirft als vorher 
Ich stelle ja im OBS die Ausgabe so ein das ein Bild von 1280*720 herunterskaliert wird. Das reicht ja um auf Twitch ein gutes Bild sehen zu können. Als ich mit 1 Monitor gestreamt habe war das alles ja kein Problem. Nur jetzt keine Ahnung was ich da umstellen muss das es wieder 1 Bild ergibt-> sprich von der 5760x1080 Auflösung soll ein Bild von 1280x720 gestreamt werden. Das funktioniert nur leider nicht. 
Was meinst du mit h264?
MFG


----------



## HisN (29. Mai 2017)

Naja .... damit das Seitenverhältnis stimmt müsstest Du 1280x240 Streamen.


----------



## LuciX83 (29. Mai 2017)

Ok, habe ich versucht. Macht aber keinen Unterschied. Wenn ich OBS starte und zb eine Streamvorschau mache, dann Habe ich ein Breitbild  als Video und es wird mir Monitor links, Monitor mitte komplett Angezeigt und vom rechten Monitor so ca 3cm angezeigt


----------



## HisN (29. Mai 2017)

Mach doch mal bitte Screenshots von Deinen OBS-Einstellungen, damit wir auch sehen was Du so angeklickt hast.
Die Monitore laufen im Vision-Surround nehme ich an, oder lässt Du Deine Games im Fenstermodus laufen?


----------



## LuciX83 (29. Mai 2017)

Edit: ich kann im Menü in OBS wenn ich bei Kategorie Video bin ja die Basisauflösung einstellen, egal was ich da eingebe es kommt kein schönes Bild zusammen und wenn ich da auf Monitor klicke, dann kann ich nur Monitor 1 Auswählen (2,3 wird gar net als Option aufgeführt) aber das ändert dann am Bild auch nichts


----------



## HisN (29. Mai 2017)

Wenn Vision-Surround läuft, dann hast Du sowieso nur einen Monitor.
Ich sehe, Du setzt Dich mit Deinem Zeug auseinander


----------



## LuciX83 (29. Mai 2017)

Die Games laufen fast alle im Fenstermodus, damit ich besser hin und herswitchen kann.


----------



## HisN (29. Mai 2017)

Basisauflösung: Monitor 1
Auflösung herunterskalieren: 1280x240

So würde ich da rangehen.

Aber ich könnte mir auch da wieder vorstellen dass Du an der Begrenzung auf 4096 Pixel scheitern könntest.
Ich hab das damals mit OBS nicht hinbekommen, allerdings ist es schon zig Jahre her. Hab dann Shadowplay genommen, aber das produziert ja auch keine vernünftige Qualität, wenn man keine Bandbreite vom Anbieter bekommt.


----------



## LuciX83 (29. Mai 2017)

Danke dir. Dann werde ich das mal mit Shadowplay oder einem anderen probieren


----------



## HisN (29. Mai 2017)

Action! könntest Du ausprobieren.


----------



## LuciX83 (30. Mai 2017)

Hallo.
Also ich habe mich gestern Abend noch lange damit beschäftigt. Dieses Action habe ich leider nicht gefunden. Habe es dann mit Xsplit ausprobiert, aber das schickt auch nur ein Breitbild und dann ist das Bild viel zu klein um es an sehen zu können (man erkennt nur wenig beim Video). Einstellen kann man bei xsplit anscheinend nur Grundsachen, wahrscheinlich wenn man die Pro Version kauft geht vielleicht mehr?
Glaube halt das das Streamen in so einer hohen Auflösung gar nicht klappt....
LG


----------



## LuciX83 (30. Mai 2017)

Aja und shadowplay macht überhaupt nix, ich schalte den Stream ein und ankommen bei Twitch tut gar nix?!?!?


----------



## HisN (30. Mai 2017)

Action! - Bildschirm- und Gameplay-Aufnahmesoftware

Gibt ne 30 Tage Trial.


----------

